# What Utility Line Clearance Licenses, Permits, and Certifications are required? TX



## CTTS (Nov 8, 2011)

I do business in the state of Texas and wanting to know if anyone knows what Utility Line Clearance Licenses, Permits, and Certifications are required to do line clearance in the state of Texas. Please advice or guide me in the right direction.

Thank you


----------

